# Bird attempting to get in my mouth



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Weird question but it's something I've experienced for six years and counting with Bird, and cannot say I've had the same experience with any of my others. 

He loves chilling on my shoulder no matter what I'm doing and is currently sitting on my hands as I try to type. I can give him kisses on my shoulder and he'll lean forward to 'kiss' back sometimes. But other times, he tries to force his way into my mouth. Weird as this sounds and weird as this is trying to explain it, he presses his beak to my lips and literally tries to press his face to get me to open my mouth. He doesn't really eat people food out of disinterest, and as loving as he is, isn't really a fan of eating out of my hand so it's odd (for him) to me that he tries to get at whatever I'm eating or have eaten recently when its in my mouth. If offered the exact same food item, he just gets all huffy and ignores it. 

I was mostly wondering if this is something any of you guys has seen with your birds? It's been happening since he was a baby so I mostly just ignore it and let him try in vain since I'm used to it by now but I never really thought of it as odd until I got Mango and it was something she never did. Mostly just asking out of curiosity, but I'm interested to see if its just something quirky he does or if its more common than I think.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. My 3 month old does that, but I have him stop at my outer lips. I would keep trying not to let him into your mouth. Our saliva is bad for birds


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, I never let him actually succeed. But doesn't stop him from sitting there and getting annoyed at me for it haha. Glad to hear I'm not alone in this at least, was starting to think Bird was nuts (Jkjk, he's nuts anyways).


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles used to do it too. Nope I didn't let her....she has since given up that obession. :rofl:


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Ha I wish! I've never let him do it and he still absolutely refuses to give up and tries at least once almost every time he's on my shoulder before he gets bored with it. Six years and the litter bugger is sticking to the attempt haha


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahaha! oh dear...thats one obsessed tiel. 
Maybe he just likes the challenge.


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

Nani does that! He never gets into my mouth, but I think he just does it to play.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Chance and Luna try to do this alot , Of course we don't let it happen but its so odd that they want in there lol


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucas loves the idea of trying to pull out my tongue piercings. She's now taught Lulu. It's pretty funny but I of course don't let them. I don't want my tongue ripped apart!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie nibbles my lips all the time. and Bjorn trys to clean my teeth but i don't let him :lol:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That is so odd. I've never heard of that before. :rofl:


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie has always done it and is very insistent. I wonder whether it's the same as beak tapping to get regurgitated food from their parents when they were babies. I don't actually know but I have seen other bird species do that.


----------

